

Grooveshark playlist restore  site with great music - adielsa
http://streamsquid.com/

======
adielsa
StreamSquid is a digital music service that gives you access to millions of
songs

Grooveshark user! This will allow to save all your Grooveshark playlists and
import them into the site

------
adielsa
i think its the best music streaming service
[http://streamsquid.com/](http://streamsquid.com/)

